# Patent: A new optical design for Tilt-Shift lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2022)

> *Northlight Images* has found a US patent showcasing a new way to design tilt-shift lenses.
> Says Northlight Images:
> When you tilt a lens there is often some unwanted shift introduced, by dint of the lens design and where the physical axis of tilt runs with respect to it.
> It’s why I modified my original TS-E90mm) – the new version, as with the 17/24mm, has the ability to change the shift/tilt axis relationship. However, Canon has looked at correcting.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Bob Howland (May 20, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


It is totally unsurprising that Keith would find this.


----------



## jam05 (May 21, 2022)

For those that like searching for Canon's hundreds of patents


----------



## Stig Nygaard (May 21, 2022)

I'm probably never going to buy a tilt/shift lens (at least not the expensive pro kind from Canon), but with all those patents I'm getting very curious about what Canon have up their sleeve for next tilt/shift lens releases.


----------



## Del Paso (May 21, 2022)

Dibs. But only
- If they make it
- If it's a 14/15mm lens
- If I can afford it
- And if it's a Canon


----------



## Nemorino (May 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> If it's a 14/15mm lens


It doesn't look so:
"_The patent includes example designs for quite a few longer lenses (number rounded to nearest ‘standard’)_

35mm f/2.8 | 85mm f/2.8 | | 135mm f/4 | 230mm f/4"
Quote from the original Northlight article linked in the opening post.
Imo this is the next patent for a tilt lens without shift.


----------



## keithcooper (May 21, 2022)

jam05 said:


> For those that like searching for Canon's hundreds of patents


Yes - the search takes me 10 mnutes or so each week ;-)


----------



## keithcooper (May 21, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> It is totally unsurprising that Keith would find this.


Thanks  - In the original post there is also a Japanese Canon patent for a zoom tilt ;-)

24-100 with tilt anyone


----------



## Del Paso (May 21, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> It doesn't look so:
> "_The patent includes example designs for quite a few longer lenses (number rounded to nearest ‘standard’)_
> 
> 35mm f/2.8 | 85mm f/2.8 | | 135mm f/4 | 230mm f/4"
> ...


I was so excited, I didn't read cautiously!


----------



## keithcooper (May 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I was so excited, I didn't read cautiously!


These patents often only cover specific design aspects.
How they are fitted together in an actual product often won't appear until after the lens is launched.

Tilt without any [normal] shift would be a mighty specialised lens.

If you want to put all the current bits I've seen in patents together, we could get an RF 24-100 f/4 zoom AF tilt/shift lens with powered movements - operated with lens rings (as opposed to the current knobs) and providing full EXIF data. A 20-50 would perhaps appeal more to me

As to price.? yes, well... if you need to ask...


----------



## Nemorino (May 22, 2022)

keithcooper said:


> operated with lens rings


Like these:





New Xenon FF-Prime Cine-Tilt Lenses from Schneider-Kreuznach







schneiderkreuznach.com








keithcooper said:


> Tilt without any [normal] shift would be a mighty specialised lens.


I expect a fast tilt only prime for event and sport photography a135mm 2.8 e.g.

A zoom would probably to large, to heavy, to expensive and to fragile to get in the market.

Another question: which body could handle a electronic tilt lens?


----------

